# How do you decide??



## TwhiteinCO (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been researching timeshares for a while now and love all the great information on TUG!  We are ready to purchase our first time share (resale only and very low cost - $1 would be great).  I'm just having trouble deciding which system is the right one for us.  Every time I think I have it figured out I found out something that blows a hole in my reasoning.  Any advice for the best TS for us would be great.  Here are the major parameters:

Low upfront cost to purchase (under $2K)
Reasonable maintenance fees (under $900/yr ideally)
Can book 12 months out but we often travel on much shorter notice so can take advantage of last minute deals if trading
Do NOT want to go back to same resort every year (so I believe points would be best for us)
Minimum 1 bedroom, prefer 2 bed lock-off for trade purposes

Preferred travel locations:
Cancun/Riviera Maya/Yucatan Peninsula
Caribbean (esp. USVI, BVI, Grand Cayman)
Florida Keys (esp Key West)
Sedona 
Will do 1 trip to Kauai or Maui in next few years
Hope to go to Fiji and Scotland/Ireland in next few years
Will do 1 trip to Orlando/Disney in next couple of years
Can you tell we are beach people?!

We don't typically travel in prime season to most of the destinations we want to go.  We seem to travel to locations in shoulder or off season.

Live in Colorado so a resort in the mountains would be great for when we can't afford to travel.  My parents live an hour from Branson, MO so we could use it when we go back to visit them in the Summer or Christmas Week.  I have twin 11 year old sons who would travel with us at least half the time for the next few years, hence the desire for a 2br lockoff that can be separated when we don't need that much space.

I've been trying to find a reasonable price on a Tradewinds Cruise Club but either they are more than I want to pay ($10K) with few years left or the less expensive ones are not responding to my inquiries.

I don't need LUXURY accommodations but something "nicer than home" would be preferred.

I know many resorts can be traded through RCI, II or independent exchange companies so want to identify a good trade so I can get into those locations that might not be in my home resort trade group.  I would like to get at least 2 weeks each year out of my 1 week purchase.  I also know that I will pay exchange fees if I use RCI or others which is why I think I want a system with a good internal trade process with a number of resorts in locations I want to go to.

I've ruled out Westgate because I've read so many bad reviews about quality of facilities.

I'm leaning toward Starwood (mandatory resorts) but I keep seeing people post that they would not buy a Starwood as a trade because of the cost; however the ones I'm finding are free or nearly free to purchase with maintenance fees under $1K.  I know that maintenance fees are long term and more important than the initial purchase price.  I also keep reading "buy where you travel" so I rule out some systems but then wonder if they might be good traders since we want to visit multiple locations.  Do all units at Starwood Mandatory resorts come with StarOptions or for those that don't indicate they have StarOptions do I have to pay to convert those and if so how much?

My sister-in-law owns a TS at Villa del Arco in Cabo.  Since I often travel with her, I don't want to own in same group so that we have more flexibility.

My gosh, no wonder I'm having such trouble deciding.  My head is swimming with all the info.  
*
So my question to TUGGERS, is there any one TS system that meets most of my criteria?  *


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2012)

From your description, You should check out Worldmark and Vacation 
Internationale. Two points systems that may work for you.


----------



## TwhiteinCO (Oct 24, 2012)

slip said:


> From your description, You should check out Worldmark and Vacation
> Internationale. Two points systems that may work for you.



Thanks for the advice Jeff!  I'll take a closer look at both.  I had previously ruled them out due to lack of locations in areas I want to travel but I'll spend more time on them based on your advice.


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2012)

The main thing is the locations so if they don't have where you want to go
look elsewhere. From what I've read Worldmark is also a good trader though.


----------



## geekette (Oct 24, 2012)

Bluegreen might fit, but, they are deeper in the SE than West, so not very close to home, mostly.  But, if you buy in such a way that you receive the Traveller's Plus benefit, then you would be able to take advantage of the relationship with Shell, which brings us more Hawaii (BG has one), more WEST.

Bluegreenonline.com shows resorts in the network (use points, no exchange fee) but likely will not show the Shell affiliates.

Check out the Yahoo Group on Bluegreen, that can help you rule it in or out.

Reasonable cost, no nickel and diming, continuing to bring more travel opportunities all the time.  No full week requirements, you can book at 11 mos out up to a few hours before check-in, plus there are "cash stay" opportunities to conserve your points.


----------



## LannyPC (Oct 24, 2012)

Have you thought about renting?  There's no upfront cost to buy other than the modest fees ($15) to join TUG and Redweek, etc.

If you can travel last minute, TUG's Last Minute Rentals section has weeks for $700  or less (less than the $900/yr MF you're willing to pay).  You won't be stuck with the same location each year.  You choose where and when you want to go.

There are no fees for exchange company memberships or fees for exchanges.

If you decide that timesharing is no longer your cup of tea, you have the easiest exit strategy.  There won't be any special assessments thrown your way.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 24, 2012)

Something like this 2-BR Grandview in Las Vegas, with 96,000 RCI Points:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/98-000-RCI-...30816080819?pt=Timeshares&hash=item4d062ccbb3

You could use your points for short stays (less than 1-week) or weekly stays.  Plus you can purchase RCI Extra Vacations and Last Calls for for trips (you don't use your points).

II is good if you want more upscale resorts than what you would find in RCI, such as Marriott & Westin/Sheraton, but you indicated that is not what you are looking for.  Plus with II, you would be looking at weeks, not points.

HGVC is nice and it is points based, but I don't think it fits your requirements.  Plus if you plan ahead, you can get into HGVC TS's using RCI Points.

RCI Points offers the most flexibility and is the most cost affective.  And your yearly MF is only $685. It can get you into Hawaii including HGVC, almost anywhere on the mainland including NY City, the Caribbean, Mexico, and some of Europe including HGVC in Scotland.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 24, 2012)

It just might be that no one resort or system will give you the flexibility you want. For me, it took 3. Along with WorldMark and Vacation Internationale, you might look in to a VRI managed resort. You can exchange at low cost among their resorts, and buy-in can be very reasonable. They also have bonus time and rentals by the night. Www.vriresorts.com I find they are not strong in the Caribbean area, so that would entail exchanging throught RCI, and VRI has an RCI rep in house when you call.

Jim


----------



## TwhiteinCO (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone who has replied.  I will definitely look into all of these options.  I had not heard of VRI before so I'll definitely spend some time looking there.  I really appreciate the advice and will do some further research before deciding on the right method for us.  I agree Jim, there probably is no one system that meets all my needs.  I think I'll start with just 1 T/S for now though


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 24, 2012)

*That's What They All Say.*




TwhiteinCO said:


> I think I'll start with just 1 T/S for now though


Sure, just 1 to start.  

Then, just a little peek at the eBay offerings.  

Later, a winning last-second snipe for a bargain lock-off unit with free closing. 

Followed by more of the same.

Then just 1 more.

After a while, you've got yourself a timeshare portfolio. 

Don't say you weren't warned. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes, TS is addicting!!!!!!  Just look at us!

BTW, you might check out Wyndham points too - choose between WM and WYn depending upon where they each have the best resorts for your plans.


----------



## capjak (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm leaning toward Starwood (mandatory resorts) but I keep seeing people post that they would not buy a Starwood as a trade because of the cost; however the ones I'm finding are free or nearly free to purchase with maintenance fees under $1K. I know that maintenance fees are long term and more important than the initial purchase price. I also keep reading "buy where you travel" so I rule out some systems but then wonder if they might be good traders since we want to visit multiple locations. Do all units at Starwood Mandatory resorts come with StarOptions or for those that don't indicate they have StarOptions do I have to pay to convert those and if so how much?

To get staroptions via resale you need to purchase a "mandatory resort", from memory (check the starwood forum sticky to confirm) they are Sheraton Vistana Villiages (key west and Bella phases only), Westin Kierland, Westin KORV and North, Harborside Atlantis, and Westin St John some phases I believe and that's it.  I believe  you would need a minimium 81,000 staroptions so getting below a $1000 in annual costs will be a challenge.

You may want to buy an Every Other Year option in 2 systems to maximize flexibility as well as internal trade options.


----------



## csalter2 (Oct 28, 2012)

*DRI is an option*

If you like points, Diamond Resorts Internationale (DRI) would be a good option. It has lots and lots of property options, you can choose which collection of resorts best suits you and you will have a 13 month reservation window. DRI has properties in almost all of the locations you mentioned. In addition, because you can work within their internal exchange system, you would save money on fees that you would have to pay with Interval International (II). 

I would give it consideration. Buy points resale and then work with DRI to bring them into the Club.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 28, 2012)

None of the Starwood resorts (mandatory or otherwise) has maintenance fees less than 1K for a 2BR L/O unit.  Resorts that are mandatory simply mean that when you buy resale they come with Star Options which allow you to use the Starwood internal trading system.  You cannot pay to convert to Star Options.  They either come with it or not.


----------



## TwhiteinCO (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the advice.  It is GREATLY appreciated.  I'm still weighing all options (including just renting).  Some many options it is a bit overwhelming!


----------



## massvacationer (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree with Joan (above) that you should consider Club Wyndham.  There are three Wyndham resorts in Colorado as well as resorts in Arizona (Sedona & Flagstaff), Texas, Nevada, CA, etc.  Also, great resorts in Orlando and Hawaii.

Certainly you shoud look at Worldmark, too


----------



## Need to Travel (Oct 30, 2012)

*Another Suggestion*

I would look into a Christmas Mountain UDI, you get approx 8 - 15 reservations per year, the MF are under 1000. You are deeded 3 weeks but if other owners are not using their time you can book that time.
There is an upcoming special assessment for the next 3 years 3096 total, so for the next 3 years your output would be approx 2000 but you are able to deposit into RCI, II and all the other trading companies.
CMV is located in Wisconsin Dells and there is more demand than supply, they are great traders. 
I am headed to Belize, Captain Morgans next week for 2 weeks, I used 2 white CMV UDI's. We are headed to Orlando for Xmas week, 1 used 4 CMV UDI weeks to get 4 units at Marriott Harbour Lakes
The only way you can get this ownership is through an owner or the HOA has some defaults they are giving away, you pay the $250 closing costs.
There were only 2 resorts that sold timeshares this way. CMV and Shenandoah Crossing, at SC the MF are more!


----------



## Picker57 (Oct 30, 2012)

Earlier someone mentioned Shell (totally points system), and I have to say that we've enjoyed it.  The points are essentially free now on ebay. The facilities are good and $900 MF would support around 4500 points, which should be a very nice 1BR. Also, you can 'rent' extra points when needed. Locations probably heaviest in CA, HI, with 3 great spots in AZ also. 

------------Zach 


TwhiteinCO said:


> Thank you everyone for the advice.  It is GREATLY appreciated.  I'm still weighing all options (including just renting).  Some many options it is a bit overwhelming!


----------



## Larry M (Oct 30, 2012)

*Oh no, not Wyndham!*



massvacationer said:


> I agree with Joan (above) that you should consider Club Wyndham.  There are three Wyndham resorts in Colorado as well as resorts in Arizona (Sedona & Flagstaff), Texas, Nevada, CA, etc.  Also, great resorts in Orlando and Hawaii.



Wyndham has a history of too many instances of "re-interpreting" their contracts. Don't sign with them if you expect that the deal you made in 2012 will be honored in 2014.


----------



## massvacationer (Oct 30, 2012)

Larry M said:


> Wyndham has a history of too many instances of "re-interpreting" their contracts. Don't sign with them if you expect that the deal you made in 2012 will be honored in 2014.



I don't agree with Larry's comment.  The core Wyndham Points Product has changed very little.   It is the mini system with the most resorts - and they are actively adding more - and is a very flexible product - with good resort availability.  The maintenance fees tend to be moderate as well.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 31, 2012)

I too would challenge Larry to document his   blanket condemnation.

It is  a given Wyndham sales weasels lie and have an "F"  BBB rating but they never get in contract!

However, I am not aware of posts  stating they have been  refused, abrogated,  changed  contract and deed terms  and conditions.  Likewise,  VOI Trust of 1991 which  controls reservations.

If he is referring to VIP benefits they are clearly labeled as  Developer incentives subject to change or termination at will.

As far as RCI massacre of 1/11/11 simply adjusted  points requirements to more accurately,  in their opinion  make more equitable. Sure us 28K point depositors got  our oxes gored, but   unknowledgeable  person depositing  154K points is now  getting a  much fairer deal.


----------



## TwhiteinCO (Nov 1, 2012)

*Oh gosh, what have I done???*

Well I bit on an ebay auction tonight that I did not think I'd win.  I bid $1 fully expecting to be outbid.  I wasn't...can someone say Ooooops (or welcome to the club)?  It is a 74K RCI Points/Vacation Village at Parkway EOY (Odd) with MF of $734 EOY.  It includes the 2011 points too (which I know expire in early-mid 2013 unless I use a portion of the points as I understand it).  I decided I wanted RCI points for the Instant Exchanges as we often travel on short notice.  I figured if we don't plan a big trip I can get several Instant Exchange vacations (I know exchange fees apply).  With the extra points from 2011 I can combine those with 2013 and book that big vacation we've not been able to take for the last 4 years.

I bid on the Grandview Las Vegas (98K RCI Points) that was posted above but did not win (went for $1525 and a LOT more than I was willing to pay).  It was an Annual which means while MFs were about $50 lower they are annual vs EOY so overall the VVP is a better intro TS for me (I think).  Now if I can just stop myself from looking at an EOY Even T/S.  As AwayWeGo said above, "Sure just one!".


----------



## TwhiteinCO (Nov 1, 2012)

AND now I have purchased a membership with Tugg.    I have a feeling I am going to be wasting, ummm I mean spending, a lot of time here.


----------



## gnorth16 (Nov 1, 2012)

You didn't overpay and you got free points.  I would keep it and learn the ropes and book something fast so those points don't expire.  If you have buyers remorse, TS's on eBay are not binding.  Email the seller and say you have changed your mind.  It might cost you $30 for them to re-list, but if you are unsure, it is a cheap lesson!!!


----------



## rhonda (Nov 1, 2012)

TwhiteinCO said:


> Well I bit on an ebay auction tonight that I did not think I'd win.  I bid $1 fully expecting to be outbid.  I wasn't...can someone say Ooooops (or welcome to the club)?


Congratulations and WELCOME TO THE CLUB!


----------



## TwhiteinCO (Nov 1, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> You didn't overpay and you got free points.  I would keep it and learn the ropes and book something fast so those points don't expire.  If you have buyers remorse, TS's on eBay are not binding.  Email the seller and say you have changed your mind.  It might cost you $30 for them to re-list, but if you are unsure, it is a cheap lesson!!!



Fortunately no buyer's remorse, actually much happier that I got a EOY (only half the MFs) and the bonus points are icing!  I've confirmed the date I have to roll the points and the closing should be done in time.  




rhonda said:


> Congratulations and WELCOME TO THE CLUB!


Thank you!!


----------



## TwhiteinCO (Nov 2, 2012)

*Is it usually this quick??*

I won the ebay auction on Wednesday night, on Thursday (yesterday) I received documents from Title Outlet, filled them out and returned them.  A few hours later I had the closing documents, which I completed and returned.  This morning I received a copy of the recorded deed (which was filed electronically with the county).  I know we still have to wait for the resort to do its part but this first part seemed to move VERY fast.   So far I've been very impressed with Title Outlet.  They have been very responsive to my questions (literally responding within minutes).


----------



## 2019atlantic (Nov 2, 2012)

_advertising is not permitted in this forum--place ads in TUG Marketplace or contact posters via private message by clicking on their blue user name_


----------



## Renny30 (Nov 4, 2012)

TwhiteinCO said:


> Well I bit on an ebay auction tonight that I did not think I'd win.  I bid $1 fully expecting to be outbid.  I wasn't...can someone say Ooooops (or welcome to the club)?  It is a 74K RCI Points/Vacation Village at Parkway EOY (Odd) with MF of $734 EOY.



I think you did good. Congrats and stay off ebay unless you want to keep spending money.


----------



## TwhiteinCO (Nov 9, 2012)

This morning I just got my closing letter indicating that the resort has updated their records and I am the new owner.  9 days from auction close to new owner.  Wow that was fast!!  Very happy with *Title Outlet*.


----------



## ampaholic (Nov 12, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> I think you did good. Congrats and stay off ebay unless you want to keep spending money.



Now, there is some sage advice! :whoopie:


----------



## boyblue (Nov 19, 2012)

TwhiteinCO said:


> AND now I have purchased a membership with Tugg.    I have a feeling I am going to be wasting, ummm I mean spending, a lot of time here.



You've done a really thorough job here.  Although I've bin around TUG for a few years, I didn't keep up with things.  Your research has saved me a lot of time. Thanks to you I'll probably end up with a Vacation Village or Grand View - I'm hoping to find a triennial.

I wonder, are there other resorts that work the same way?


----------

